# Wie mit VB auf Access 2007 Datenbanken zugreifen?



## eXus49 (6. August 2007)

Hey,

ich will für das Unternehmen eines Freundes ein Programm für seine Kunden, Objekten usw Datenbanken schreiben..

Jetzt weiß ich allerdings noch nicht so viel über Datenbankprogrammierung. Er nutzt MS Access 2007 .. aber wenn ich verusche mit Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0 as Provider auf so eine (*.accdb) Datenbank zuzugreifen, klappt das nicht!!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!

mFg
eXus49


----------



## Elvan (6. August 2007)

schau mal was ich gefunden habe:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/77789-mit-vb-auf-access-db-zugreifen.html

Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## eXus49 (6. August 2007)

Ja, das fiese ist aber, dass ich mit 

```
Cn.Open "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0
```
nicht auf eine Access 2007 Datenbank zugreifen kann :-\


----------



## DrSoong (6. August 2007)

Gibts unter den DB-Treibern zum wählen keinen neuen für O2007?


Der Doc!


----------



## eXus49 (7. August 2007)

Meinst bei den Verwiesen Da gibts nur den Verweis auf die "Microsoft ActiveX Data Objects 2.8 Library" .. also alles eg so wie vorher meinst du was anderes Wenn ja, wo kann ich das nachgucken?


----------



## Woll0r (9. August 2007)

http://www.connectionstrings.com/?carrier=access2007

habs aber nicht getestet


----------

